# I forced a lady to tip me cash



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Anubis said:


> I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.
> 
> View attachment 680743


I despise it when people do not face their money properly… 🤬


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@New2This Is this another Ozzy profile? I’ve seen this profile pic in his posts, and this OP also has a Camry. If so, this is getting ridiculous how many profiles he can have.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> @New2This Is this another Ozzy profile? I’ve seen this profile pic in his posts, and this OP also has a Camry. If so, this is getting ridiculous how many profiles he can have.


I think he changed his name. 

Antares is probably the solar system he astral projected to. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> I think he changed his name.
> 
> Antares is probably the solar system he astral projected to. 🤷‍♂️


Affirmative it’s a name change because some God is after him he said. Not the God god but some other God. I don’t understand since I live in reality and in this world…planet Earth.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> I think he changed his name.
> 
> Antares is probably the solar system he astral projected to. 🤷‍♂️


New name, same bad spelling…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I despise it when people do not face their money properly… 🤬


Face?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> Face?


You don’t know what facing money is? 🤔


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> Face?


Means that all the bills are facing the same way.

In your picture there's one of the $1 bills and the $10 bill facing one way and the other 3 the other way.

If you're hand counting money it's easier if they're all facing the same way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You don’t know what facing money is? 🤔


It’s gotta be tough to know vocabulary when you cross so many worlds and dimensions.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I despise it when people do not face their money properly… 🤬


I was in the nightclub business for a long time. 

My old boss ingrained it in us money has to all face the same way. To this day I still face my bills all the same way


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> I was in the nightclub business for a long time.
> 
> My old boss ingrained it in us money has to all face the same way. To this day I still face my bills all the same way


It is one of my biggest pet peeves… atms, bank tellers, convenience store clerks, etc. never have properly faced money… I actually stopped using cash because of this.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It is one of my biggest pet peeves… atms, bank tellers, convenience store clerks, etc. never have properly faced money… I actually stopped using cash because of this.


What purpose does it to serve to make it face all same way?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> What purpose does it to serve to make it face all same way?


Pay attention 



New2This said:


> If you're hand counting money it's easier if they're all facing the same way.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> @New2This Is this another Ozzy profile? I’ve seen this profile pic in his posts





New2This said:


> I think he changed his name.


It's definitely Ozzy...
I recognize those stubby little fingers that are attached to his tiny little hands.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Antares said:


> These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s.
> View attachment 680743


I like elderly people in their 50s; they tip better. 

They have great stories, too, such as what they did during the War, where they were on VE Day etc.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Affirmative it’s a name change because some God is after him he said. Not the God god but some other God. I don’t understand since I live in reality and in this world…planet Earth.


This is reality?

I thought I have been trapped in a nightmare!!!

Anyhoo, can someone please tell me how many Gods does it take to find the one that doesn’t hate Ozzie?


Antares said:


> I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.
> 
> View attachment 680743


Good for you but I never force anything because the Universe has it way of correcting all of our misdeeds in life…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Antares said:


> What purpose does it to serve to make it face all same way?


Quicker count and also less likely to have two bills stick together seeing you are flipping the bills around so they are facing the same way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's definitely Ozzy...
> I recognize those stubby little fingers that are attached to his tiny little hands.


And one thread said he said he wanted to change name so Uber doesn’t know it’s him, before God was after him. So again Uber knows it’s him. 😀


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I like elderly people in their 50s; they tip better.


Since when are people in their 50s considered elderly?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Antares said:


> I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.
> 
> View attachment 680743


She probably thought you were robbing her.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Since when are people in their 50s considered elderly?


When young whippersnappers force tips from old people, said in my normal voice seeing how i guess I'm old now.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Antares said:


> I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.
> 
> View attachment 680743


Wow 14 whole cash dollars 
Almost 1/4 of my dinner last night


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I like elderly people in their 50s; they tip better.
> 
> They have great stories, too, such as what they did during the War, where they were on VE Day etc.


I ask them what was it like to go over the top at the Somme.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

wallae said:


> Wow 14 whole cash dollars
> Almost 1/4 of my dinner last night


41 dollars great meal great service 
5 stars (no tip)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I ask them what was it like to go over the top at the Somme.


They were among the first have new-fangled electric lighting in their homes, too.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> They were among the first have new-fangled electric lighting in their homes, too.


Don't forget indoor plumbing


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

wallae said:


> Wow 14 whole cash dollars
> Almost 1/4 of my dinner last night


Inflation baby


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> Inflation baby


Even with the name change you're still Ozzynubis. 

Ozzytares doesn't have the same ring to it.

And why do you create more work for poor @MHR? Between work, kids and crushing Fantasy Football you think she has nothing better to do than to indulge your bipolar withdrawal ideas?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Even with the name change you're still Ozzynubis.
> 
> Ozzytares doesn't have the same ring to it.
> 
> And why do you create more work for poor @MHR? Between work, kids and crushing Fantasy Football you think she has nothing better to do than to indulge your bipolar withdrawal ideas?


I rarely every change my username and forum guy doesn't understand my language. Rohit would've deactivated my account lol. But MHR helped out. I won't bother her with another username change. I'm actually Antares the star 🌟 now


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> I'm actually Antares the star 🌟 now


Yeah it's best for all concerned that you didn't become a cop.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Antares said:


> Inflation baby


yep
my lunch’s are now 19 dollars at pubs (no booze)
Sandwich Fry Coke

Makes me very aware of ubers horrible pricing.
And all the people livid on twitter that their 4 dolla ride is now 6!
Yea right … i’ll do 7 of your 6 dolla rides to be able to afford lunch 🤣

7 surge or i’m going nowhere


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> Don't forget indoor plumbing


That too.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> Means that all the bills are facing the same way.
> 
> In your picture there's one of the $1 bills and the $10 bill facing one way and the other 3 the other way.
> 
> If you're hand counting money it's easier if they're all facing the same way.


He doesnt bother to because strippers dont care..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Since when are people in their 50s considered elderly?


Yes and I think he thinks most in their 50s served in Vietnam, but that’s the Boomers not Gen X.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP.
I want you to look at the first four words of the title of your post.

Be very careful about saying (OR WRITING) those words. Especially if you are white ... and male.
Sooner or later the right (or far left) person will hear you say that and you will be drawn and quartered. You could lose your job, your position of power at your church, your frequent flyer miles, the discount you enjoy at the massage parlor, your preferred parking at the local casino - and your dog will bite you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I never heard the term "facing money" until this thread. But I, of course, do _face_ my money and can't tolerate money that isn't properly _faced_. Very useful term.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> OP.
> I want you to look at the first four words of the title of your post.
> 
> Be very careful about saying (OR WRITING) those words. Especially if you are white ... and male.


That's Ozzynubis who heads to foreign countries to go whoring and do coke off hookers asses.

As to whether he's white, prepare for a rambling diatribe on genetics followed by a half dozen screenshots proving his superior genetics.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I've never heard of the Hayat Hotel - sounds vaguely Arabic, but I guess you'd know, being middle-eastern along with every other ethnicity known to man.

When you say "forced" do you mean you demanded a cash tip to stop talking? I can only imagine the awkwardness of having to pretend to be interested in my Uber driver's genetic profile.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I've never heard of the Hayat Hotel - sounds vaguely Arabic, but I guess you'd know, being middle-eastern along with every other ethnicity known to man.
> 
> When you say "forced" do you mean you demanded a cash tip to stop talking? I can only imagine the awkwardness of having to pretend to be interested in my Uber driver's genetic profile.


If you are ever in Minneapolis and @ozzyoz7 shows up as your driver just give him 14 unfaced dollars
Tell him you are sorry to have wasted his time and Dont get in the freaking car if you value your life....


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Antares said:


> I picked her up at Hayat hotel. The hotel workers couldn't find her the usual limo or taxi so i got her Uber ping and I informed her I take cash tips and she gave me $14 cash tip. These hotel type older people are used to tipping cash. She was in her 50s. Gotta be firm with them and show them you mean business when it comes to cold hard tip cash.
> 
> View attachment 680743


Just the tip? Gotcha.

Chris


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> I've never heard of the Hayat Hotel - sounds vaguely Arabic, but I guess you'd know, being middle-eastern along with every other ethnicity known to man.
> 
> When you say "forced" do you mean you demanded a cash tip to stop talking? I can only imagine the awkwardness of having to pretend to be interested in my Uber driver's genetic profile.


Obviously, he meant the Hyatt. But some nit-picking nerds always have to make a big fuss about the smallest of things. Boy, aren't you proud how your mom raised you!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Obviously, he meant the Hyatt. But some nit-picking nerds always have to make a big fuss about the smallest of things. Boy, aren't you proud how your mom raised you!


You sound smart. Just kidding.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> You sound smart. Just kidding.


Unfortunately for you, you don't. No kidding here.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Unfortunately for you, you don't. No kidding here.


I hate to nitpick, but aren't you nitpicking by nitpicking me? You have no context or knowledge of anyone or anything going on here, which begs the question why you'd even butt in in the first place. A good rule of thumb is if you don't know what you're talking about, go aboot your business (eh).

In any case, why don't you follow your own advice, Mr. "A Bad Attitude is Like a Flat Tire"? I'd delete that though, it makes you look like an even bigger dumbass/hypocrite.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Only 'cos you couldn't take an honest criticism where you ****ed up - then continued your rhetoric rather than admit you were wrong. It's all about your ego. End of discussion!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> Only 'cos you couldn't take an honest criticism where you ****ed up - then continued your rhetoric rather than admit you were wrong. It's all about your ego. End of discussion!


This is just harmless banter we engage in with OP, it doesn't mean anything. He's welcome to tell me off himself if he's offended (which I wouldn't blame him for at this point tbh).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Anyhoo, can someone please tell me how many Gods does it take to find the one that doesn’t hate Ozzie?


That is like asking how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop… 🤷‍♂️


----------

